# Sandusky bay marina



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

hoping to get out this Saturday! The weather looks good for the week. Hope to get on some more perch and crappie. Attica you should get a hold of me if you want to check it out!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hopefully the water flows back in by then it's dropped over 4' out that way. I'm sure that doesn't help the ice a lot.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

From some reports i've seen on Facebook, the ice might have survived up there in the protected harbors and marinas. The temps this week look positive too. 

Figures you are coming in on Saturday, haha. I had last Saturday off but have to run the shop this week till Noon on Saturday. I will send you a text later this week and see if i can butter up my wife enough to sneak out again.


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> From some reports i've seen on Facebook, the ice might have survived up there in the protected harbors and marinas. The temps this week look positive too.
> 
> Figures you are coming in on Saturday, haha. I had last Saturday off but have to run the shop this week till Noon on Saturday. I will send you a text later this week and see if i can butter up my wife enough to sneak out again.


If not maybe I will come Sunday. Let’s see how the weather holds out. I am hoping to get a report on condition of marina this week.


----------



## fire17 (Jan 30, 2015)

Itchin to get out Sunday morning in the bay. Normally fish Whites landing but not quite ready I understand. If there is any safe ice in the bays of the bay I sure would appreciate a heads up. tired of fishing Spencer lake for dink gills


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

Made it to the marina today with Attica fish. He put a schooling on me today. Nice job. Had fun fishing with another OGF member. Nice to put face to names!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

That was sure fun! They were picky about what they wanted and like pulling teeth to get them to separate from the bottom. Get them to chase and they would hit pretty good. Minnow head on a small gold solder spoon was the best catching but did get a couple on a tungsten head and waxworm. Awesome size, averaged around 9.5" easily and majority were females full of eggs.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

fire17 said:


> .........If there is any safe ice in the bays of the bay I sure would appreciate a heads up.......


We were in a sheltered area and had about 4" of nice clear ice. No need to venture from where we were. The main bay looked pretty rough.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

That looks like a lot of fun! Never relized you could catch so many perch by a marina. How do you like your humminbird fish finder?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

DBV said:


> That looks like a lot of fun! Never relized you could catch so many perch by a marina. How do you like your humminbird fish finder?


Absolutely love it. Only quip I have with it is the battery. Have to dim down the display to get a days worth of fishing out of the battery. The battery status says it's dead within a couple hours but it still keeps working fine. Going to invest in a lithium battery.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Scouting is one thing, everyone does that. Posting ariel photos on someone else's post with no reason but to try and show where they were fishing is just disrespectful. To each their own I guess. 

We actually did talk about this today. Just about every sheltered marina in the bay is most likely a safezone for gamefish in the winter....... bluegill, crappie, perch, bass, etc. Look on Google Maps and you can see them all, there are many many marinas. Access to them is iffy though unless you can get to them from inside the marina. You usually need permission to do that. I agree, you can get to them from the out side in (you can walk from the bay into any marina, the water is public) but that is gonna be risky. The openings of the bigger marinas tend to funnel water when the levels flucuate (like they did last week) andcan create thin spots. There was actually open water just outside the opening to the marina we were in today and as I said already, the rest of the bay was rough as heck.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah posting that Ariel photo was just a straight d head move
There's plenty of marinas out there get out do your own scouting great you know where they're talking about but why put it on blast like that just to be smart. I don't get it. Attica guess I should of met up with you guys instead of going to eh today lolol. Messed up thing I almost got off few exits before eh and went to some marinas I'm Sandusky I did good at last year but I dulled my blade there one day too and didn't want that to happen again or meds with it and ended up at eh for a couple hours trying to get my fix lol. Some nice yellows.yall got


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't know what to say. I missed Attica's alleged post that was referenced, but the aerial post by another person is taking it a tad bit far. Not sure what point that post is trying to make other than some venting. There are a crap load of marinas in O.C. in Danbury/Catawba, even Erie and Carroll Twps. Just because someone posts a pic with a view in the background doesn't mean I'm going to swoop in there and trespass. Most are private roads or with camps like that one where you should seek get access the correct way.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE (Dec 27, 2014)

This is the reason why some of my own friends are never invited to fish with me I have spots in the bay area that been in my family for three generations that I will never take anyone to that I know would screw it up for good


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

social media.....the downfall of our country


----------



## Eyeonthefly (Jun 3, 2011)

ErieRider said:


> You are damn right on that!!! His avatar clearly shows his location plus his post from a few weeks back with location in background, now the comments of hey meet me up here and I should have met you guys from ogf posters he never met! So yeah, am I pissed? Sure! Was my response proper? Probably not but everything doesn't need to be a look at me on the internet moment because you caught more than bullhead off your deck. But my point is I knew where you were along with numerous other people I received messages from in the area after seeing the original post. I should not even posted this follow up comment but this is the last one so have at me! And it won't be the last time somebody calls me a D-bag or other choice words!! But I'm cool with that!!! I do know I won't call people names in one sentence and then say someone else doesn't have respect for others. That is laughable!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Where is the off switch?


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

I didn’t even finish reading all of the posts. Just an FYI the area we were in is private property. Many homeowners there have cameras including myself. Attica was invited because he reached out to me through a PM. I would not suggest trying to enter that marina. Definitely do not think it’s cool to post aerial photos. You’re just asking for someone to get in trouble. I’m not a D head but would appreciate if people wouldn’t trespass.I’m always up for making new friends but there’s a better way to go about it!


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

addicted to fish said:


> I didn’t even finish reading all of the posts. Just an FYI the area we were in is private property. Many homeowners there have cameras including myself. Attica was invited because he reached out to me through a PM. I would not suggest trying to enter that marina. Definitely do not think it’s cool to post aerial photos. You’re just asking for someone to get in trouble. I’m not a D head but would appreciate if people wouldn’t trespass.I’m always up for making new friends but there’s a better way to go about it!


No one said you were a d head. The guy posting Ariel photos is. I know that's private just like a ton of the other marinas out there and I respect that I think it's dumb posting ariel photos putting the spot out there just asking for people to come tresspass or get in trouble lot of people don't have respect for private property. I have other marinas I fish out that way sometimes


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Period don’t post pics of fish than no one would ask where ya catch them at! Am for big panfish 90 % of my fish go back in! U don’t want any meat hunters on your spots! The western basin might be the best crappie waters in the state would only be better with a limit for more 14in fish period! Am still learning some of the bay! Spend money in gas and u will find some spots! To the guys that post pics every time u peel good fish post the pics on those bad days to! My 2cents!


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

LOL, so true Brad, I enjoy reading the successful posts from others, but I always wonder how many unsucessful trips that people do not report from the same waters.
I on the other hand tend to keep my good days to myself but I don't mind stating conditions about where I fish or that I went to an area.
I think most do a pretty good job of giving too much detail on this site. And the 1 person that was singled out here gives pretty fair reports that I think are meant to be informational so others can go out and enjoy the outdoors without giving away specific locations. That's what this site is about anyway isn't it?
I usually look at people's reports to learn more about a technique or style that is working than finding a spot. I don't like fishing on top of others anyway, not that it is a bad thing to be stacked up with others, just my preference.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I get meeting new people but to message someone just to go fishing in a private area after seeing some pictures of little perch is funny to me I posted once about my Area and fish we caught there and people asked if they could m I have a marina I fish in that area and it got ruined by three guys who had a buddy at our marina they would come down every fall and take buckets of crappie for about three years every day when fishable for two or three weeks straight ,and now fun fishing for my kids so if your going on the internet trying to be someone you should think twice!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

KPI are u saying the marina was not as good? Didn’t understand with the kids! Anyone that would keep that many in buckets for weeks at a time are scum bags! Not the friends or people u tell about a good spot!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes the spot has very few crappie sometimes greed gets the best of people!!I use to cast a small beetle spin around the docks and do catch and release but then after people took all these fish it has not been the same for my children !!!so I understand frustration from every one in this post the internet has blown spots apart and closed them!!! I think that if it is private property then bringing others on the ice that are not landowners may be a liability issue for the ones adjacent to that marina I mean all the lawyers out there are trying to make a living and I am sure that if it goes south people will want a piece of the pie !!sorry to say but that is society now!!!but to call people d heads and names is insane!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

KPI said:


> Yes the spot has very few crappie sometimes greed gets the best of people!!I use to cast a small beetle spin around the docks and do catch and release but then after people took all these fish it has not been the same for my children !!!so I understand frustration from every one in this post the internet has blown spots apart and closed them!!! I think that if it is private property then bringing others on the ice that are not landowners may be a liability issue for the ones adjacent to that marina sorry to say but that is society now!!!but to call people d heads and names is insane!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must of missed the part where the dude posted a Ariel photo where they were fishing at. Not the people fishing there the that started this post either.. just to be a smart. And he said he has fished there forever, so if that's true why would he be burning this spot putting it out there. Just bc he knew where they were doesn't mean everyone else did till he decided to post that photo for no reason. It's obviously private property like all the other marinas out on the bay for the most part. All he did by putting that picture up was invite everyone else to come there and tresspass and fish when they shouldn't be. You can't see that now cause obviously dude went back and deleted all of his comments . It wasn't his post to be telling where they were fishing at even! He just wanted to be a smart ass it was pretty disrespectful comming in on someone's post and blowing their fishing location up. How would you feel if someone did that to your post and blantantly posted a photo telling everywhere where you were at catching fish


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

"How would you feel if someone did that to your post and blantantly posted a photo telling everywhere where you were at catching fish"
It's only ok if you can say you have been fishing there longer LOL


----------

